# Access Button nach klick deaktivieren



## Qwester (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,


ich hab ein Problem (oder denke das).
Ich habe eine Access - Formualr auf dem sind ein paar Buttons.
Diese haben verschiedene Aufgaben die auch alle 1A funktionieren.
Jetzt will ich da bei manchen button berechnungen hinten dran sind die ländern dauern das die beim während der berechnung deaktivier / nicht mehr anklickbar sind.

ich wollte es so loesen 

Private Sub buttonPrognose_Click()
buttonPrognose.enable = false 

.... 

buttonPrognose.enable = true
End Sub

Leider geht das mal gar nicht da man solange der Button den focus hat ihn nicht deaktivieren darf . (In Excel geht das schon wiso auch immer)
Hab mir schon überlegt alles vom button in einen Prozess zu packen und dem das zu überlassen wäre aber etwas umständlich.
Hat irgendwer einen Tipp ?

Thx
Qwester


----------



## Jacka (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Wie wäre es mit dem Button-Event "LostFocus":

```
Private Sub Befehl1_LostFocus()
    Befehl1.Enabled = False   
End Sub
```

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Qwester (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

danke für den Tipp.
hab es mal ausprobiert aber ich erhalte die gleiche Meldung.
Nun ist es auch so das ich direkt nach dem klick den Button disablen will, da 
die berechnung so 30 sec dauert und fokus lost passiert doch erst wenn die prozedur durchgelaufen ist oder ?

Gibt es evt. noch eine alternative?

gruß 
Qwester


----------



## larryson (22. Oktober 2007)

Als erstes würde ich die Sanduhr setzen, so sieht der User, das da etwas läuft.
Zweitens, wenn Du Deine Berechnung im Vorfeld berechnest, also die Anzahl der eigentlichen Berechnungen herausfindest, könntest Du dem User über einen Fortschrittsbalken informieren.
Oder drittens, du könntest einen Frame oder ein Formular über den Button legen.
Viertens: Du könntest die Prozedur auslagern in ein Modul/extra Prozedur/Funktion. Und dort erst setzt du den Button auf inaktiv.


----------



## Qwester (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi

ja die Sanduhr ist recht feine, die hab ich nun.
Der fortschrittsbalken das geht leider nicht weil es je nach Benutzer eingabe länger oder kürzer dauert ich koennte es prozentual oder so machen 10 schritte und dann immer pro schritt 10% hoch aber das wäre dann nicht zeitabhängig. naja mal schaun.

Auslagern in eine andere sub/function die von dem button aufgerufen wird geht leider nciht wiedermal die selbe Meldung :-(

Werd wohl was drüberblenden und darauf nochmal einen deaktivierten button drauf machen.
Aber trotzdem danke 
Gruß
Qwester


----------

